# What microphone to use with tg Open Source Timing Software?



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Spoiler alert: This has been posted in the Open Source Software thread but there are so many responses that I think we need a specific one dedicated to microphones.

I quote
_I've read a lot of the posts but I may have missed something so I'll ask anyway.
tg is a fantastic piece of software and I enjoy using it.

However, my main microphone is a an old USB voip phone that I have skinned down so the mic is not be obstructed by buttons etc.
It works ok but is already many years old and I'm looking for a new one to take it's place because it will eventually break.

So the questions are 
1. please let me know what USB mic you use and where you got it?
2. is it a piezo mic?
3. I have a soldering iron but that's about the extent of my electronics capabilities so has anyone found the need for an amp/filter and are there any workable modules that can be used without fabrication? 
4. Has anyone devised a good stand for positional checking?
TIA_
End of Quote

If it makes any difference I'm on a Windoze machine with USB2


----------



## jdrichard (Apr 9, 2015)

What is TG and how do I get it? So I use tickoprint and had a machinist make me a stand that I could hold a mic in. I posted it some time ago.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

jdrichard said:


> What is TG and how do I get it? So I use tickoprint and had a machinist make me a stand that I could hold a mic in. I posted it some time ago.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


Hi jdrichard

I checked your posts but couldn't find the design. Would you be so kind as to post again please.

Check out this thread which, at the time of writing, was just below this one. 
The software is available from the link in the first post I believe. 
Version I have is 0.3.1 which has the calibration mode. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/open-source-timing-software-2542874.html
For others not familiar let me include pics which compares against a Tiimegrapher 1000.


----------



## contrate_wheel (Sep 19, 2015)

1afc said:


> Spoiler alert: This has been posted in the Open Source Software thread but there are so many responses that I think we need a specific one dedicated to microphones.


Agree, that thread is very long...


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

It seems to be agreed that piezo mics don't perform well.

Has anyone tried a telephone suction mic?


----------



## Klaus Tickalot (Oct 10, 2015)

1afc said:


> It seems to be agreed that piezo mics don't perform well.


Who did agree?

According to my experience the piezo mics perform much better than the elektret-condenser type. With the piezo I have less sound from surroundings and more solid borne sound of the whatch.
Of course size does matter. Frequency of the piezo as well as a suitable preamplifier do matter. Pay attention to the polarity of the piezo. Chance is 50/50 ;-)
On my preamp (Conrad kit 197688) a 15mm diameter piezo performs better than a 20mm piezo. I must admit I built up two identical preamps and both perform slightly different.

USB-type: I tryed once to have the supply voltage using the USB --> a lot of hum --> would require a filter or stabilisation of the voltage. So I prefer the 9V block batteries for amp power supply.

Hum-reduction: Using a laptop computer and unplug the mains adapter reduces hum as well slightly.

Would be interesting if someone tried to use the amp of an USB-VOIP and attached a piezo instead of the elektret-mic.


----------



## IvanC (Sep 13, 2016)

Piezo pickups are very high impedance devices and a lot of preamplifiers don't work particularly well with them. I've got a couple of them on order and will try them with a high-quality preamp/USB interface and report back here as to how it worked.


----------



## fixer29 (May 25, 2015)

I've used the piezo preamp here; Building a Microphone Amplifier - Watch Timing System and found that works quite well with the TG software. Though it might be a bit tricky for a beginner to build


----------



## jdrichard (Apr 9, 2015)

I think I said this before but just cut the ear bud parts off a pair of headphones and use that little mic part that is remaining. I have done this and it works like a charm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm still not having any success with my setup. 

I bought a piezo mic after someone on the main thread suggested it worked well but it looks like I need a preamp.

Problem is I'm not good at electronics so I've enlisted a mate to give me a hand when he gets time. 

You good people may be able to give me some pointers though.

I'm attempting to use a mic with a 6.5mm jack into a USB connector.
Sounds like the suggestion is to go directly to the sound card with a pre amp and to put external power (battery) on the pre amp. Is that correct?
Also does any one know if any of the pre amp modules on ebay any good? The basic ones seem to have a treble, a base and a volume setting.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## IvanC (Sep 13, 2016)

Look for Barcus Berry and other similar piezo preamps.

Here's one that should work:

Schatten MINI PRE Belt-clip/Strap-clip Guitar/Instrument Preamp w/Volume NEW! | eBay

Or this one:

SPECIAL (WAS $99 THEN $79) CIGAR BOX GUITAR PIEZO PRE-AMP. IMPROVE VOLUME & TONE | eBay



1afc said:


> I'm attempting to use a mic with a 6.5mm jack into a USB connector.
> Sounds like the suggestion is to go directly to the sound card with a pre amp and to put external power (battery) on the pre amp. Is that correct?
> Also does any one know if any of the pre amp modules on ebay any good? The basic ones seem to have a treble, a base and a volume setting.


----------



## IvanC (Sep 13, 2016)

What type of interface are you using to get the audio converted to USB?



1afc said:


> I'm attempting to use a mic with a 6.5mm jack into a USB connector.


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

1afc said:


> I'm still not having any success with my setup.
> 
> I bought a piezo mic after someone on the main thread suggested it worked well but it looks like I need a preamp.
> 
> ...


On Win7 PC:
I plug directly -without preamp- in sound card the following clip-on mic for guitar and let Windows install this input device automatically. 
Hope it will work for you - unless you use another OS environment.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

IvanC said:


> What type of interface are you using to get the audio converted to USB?


Hi IvanC
I am using a piezo like this








and a 6.5mm to USD converter like this 








Just in case it's a simple solution I'm going to buy a 6.5mm to 3.5mm sound case input adapter as well.

I see the pre amps you suggest, but I'm trying not to spend the equivalent on a Timegrapher just because I like the software


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

EATT_VN said:


> On Win7 PC:
> I plug directly -without preamp- in sound card the following clip-on mic for guitar and let Windows install this input device automatically.
> Hope it will work for you - unless you use another OS environment.


Hi EATT_VN
Thanks for that. 
I have now ordered a 6.5mm to 3.5mm adapter to plug directly in to the sound card. 
I am running Windoze so hopefully that will work.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

How about something like this:

https://www.amazon.com/Acoustic-Guitar-Preamp-Amplifier-Preamps/dp/B0095DRRFO







It looks like you can plug the piezo right in (3.5mm? too small for 1/4"/6.5mm). One of the pictures shows a long piezo element, but probably too big for watch work. Runs off a battery (9V), and has a 4-band EQ (I'd recommend leaving it flat, except for some low cut if you have 50-60 Hz line noise).

Disclaimer: I was lucky enough to not need a pre-amp, so I haven't tried this one, but when I looked into them, this seemed to be the cheapest way to go, without paying audiophile prices.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

jisham said:


> How about something like this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Acoustic-Guitar-Preamp-Amplifier-Preamps/dp/B0095DRRFO
> View attachment 11013730
> ...


Very interesting discussion!

There is a parallel discussion on mic'ing and amplification for laptop or desktop. There are multiple products that have worked reasonably well.

Here's the link:

D. I. Y. Watch Timing Machine.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh..../page__view__findpost__p__56090&share_type=t

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanC (Sep 13, 2016)

What you are using should work ok with the piezo plugged into the guitar input. Perhaps it is set for traditional electric guitar magnetic pickups and not for the higher gain required by a piezo pickup. Worth trying the adapter as others have pointed out.



1afc said:


> Just in case it's a simple solution I'm going to buy a 6.5mm to 3.5mm sound case input adapter as well.
> 
> I see the pre amps you suggest, but I'm trying not to spend the equivalent on a Timegrapher just because I like the software


----------



## nauz (Aug 10, 2014)

contrate_wheel said:


> Agree, that thread is very long...


Have you made a blog or anything for the program yet contrate_wheel? It seems like it's only gonna keep getting popular as word spreads.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

jisham said:


> How about something like this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Acoustic-Guitar-Preamp-Amplifier-Preamps/dp/B0095DRRFO
> View attachment 11013730
> ...


Thanks jisham and I understand what you mean about audiophile prices. 
I had a look at the plugs and it appears the 6.5mm jack would be bolted to the body as an output to an amp and the piezo pickup is a 2.5mm plug.
It appears to be back to front for what I need but I could be wrong.

I'll wait for the 6.5 to 3.5 adapter and plug it directly into the audio before I go down the preamp path.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

This amp is working great with my setup:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

1afc said:


> Thanks jisham and I understand what you mean about audiophile prices.
> I had a look at the plugs and it appears the 6.5mm jack would be bolted to the body as an output to an amp and the piezo pickup is a 2.5mm plug.
> It appears to be back to front for what I need but I could be wrong.
> 
> I'll wait for the 6.5 to 3.5 adapter and plug it directly into the audio before I go down the preamp path.


Sorry, I read your original post and thought you were looking for a pre-amp with no soldering. And yes, it appears that is a 2.5mm piezo input, then pre-amp and eq, then out the 6.5mm jack where you would need a patch cord to reach your sound-card.

Yes, I would certainly try your adapter plugged straight into the sound-card first. Many people have success with that setup, keep it as simple as necessary!

Your original post also asked about good stands for positional checking. I think someone on the original tg thread used an inexpensive table top photography tripod and some double sided foam tape (or bluetack?). These have a universal joint / ball head that makes it easy to adjust the position of the watch. There are many available, and even the cheapest/lightest ones should hold a watch and piezo easily. I have a "Pedco UltraPod II Lightweight Camera Tripod" that is great even for a heavy camera with a macro lens and is available on amazon for <$20USD, but you can probably find cheaper ones that are also fine.


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

I love this idea! I also dabble is music and home recording, so I already have the usb interface, but your mic idea never occurred to me. Where did you purchase it? What was the relative cost?
Awesome idea!


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

mousekar75 said:


> I love this idea! I also dabble is music and home recording, so I already have the usb interface, but your mic idea never occurred to me. Where did you purchase it? What was the relative cost?
> Awesome idea!


Hi mousekar75 
If you are talking about my setup I went to this special little pet store called fleaybay. I'm sure there is one in your area 

Here are the links for mine.
6.3mm Jack to USB Guitar Link Cable Adapter to PC MAC Recording Playback | eBay $8
and
Piezo Clip On Microphone Pickup for Acoustic Guitar Violin Mandolin Ukulele | eBay $4.

HTH


----------



## IvanC (Sep 13, 2016)

As long as you have a high-impedance input on your USB interface (preferably 1Megohm or greater) you should be able to plug in any piezo pickup. Here's one I bought on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004UJO41S/



mousekar75 said:


> I love this idea! I also dabble is music and home recording, so I already have the usb interface, but your mic idea never occurred to me. Where did you purchase it? What was the relative cost?
> Awesome idea!


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

1afc said:


> Hi mousekar75
> If you are talking about my setup I went to this special little pet store called fleaybay. I'm sure there is one in your area
> 
> Here are the links for mine.
> ...


Haha, thanks so much!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

IvanC said:


> As long as you have a high-impedance input on your USB interface (preferably 1Megohm or greater) you should be able to plug in any piezo pickup. Here's one I bought on Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004UJO41S/


Thank you for the response. I think I'll be good. Waiting on the pickup now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanC (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm just need to find some time to test out my setup. I forgot I had a Steinberg UR22 audio USB interface laying around, so I'm going to try that with the Amazon pickup and see how it works.



mousekar75 said:


> Thank you for the response. I think I'll be good. Waiting on the pickup now!


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

IvanC said:


> I'm just need to find some time to test out my setup. I forgot I had a Steinberg UR22 audio USB interface laying around, so I'm going to try that with the Amazon pickup and see how it works.


Excellent! I'd be curious to know the results. I'll be using the Korg clip on piezo pickup with a Presonus audiobox. It sounds like it'll work. If not, I have a new pickup for my ukulele.....so I'm good either way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanC (Sep 13, 2016)

Rock out with your uke out!

:-!



mousekar75 said:


> Excellent! I'd be curious to know the results. I'll be using the Korg clip on piezo pickup with a Presonus audiobox. It sounds like it'll work. If not, I have a new pickup for my ukulele.....so I'm good either way!


----------



## hq. (Feb 2, 2017)

I am currently building the watch o scopes amp and am reading through the main thread and the one on watch o scope.
Did anybody figure out which microphone produces the best results so far?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

hq. said:


> I am currently building the watch o scopes amp and am reading through the main thread and the one on watch o scope.
> Did anybody figure out which microphone produces the best results so far?


I have one coming that is extremely promising! I'll report back as soon as I get it and test it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oscan (Dec 4, 2012)

jisham said:


> Sorry, I read your original post and thought you were looking for a pre-amp with no soldering. And yes, it appears that is a 2.5mm piezo input, then pre-amp and eq, then out the 6.5mm jack where you would need a patch cord to reach your sound-card.
> 
> Yes, I would certainly try your adapter plugged straight into the sound-card first. Many people have success with that setup, keep it as simple as necessary!
> 
> Your original post also asked about good stands for positional checking. I think someone on the original tg thread used an inexpensive table top photography tripod and some double sided foam tape (or bluetack?). These have a universal joint / ball head that makes it easy to adjust the position of the watch. There are many available, and even the cheapest/lightest ones should hold a watch and piezo easily. I have a "Pedco UltraPod II Lightweight Camera Tripod" that is great even for a heavy camera with a macro lens and is available on amazon for <$20USD, but you can probably find cheaper ones that are also fine.


Wish I found this thread a little sooner... For what it is worth, I tried using Tg directly with a Korg CM-200 Piezo/contact mic and it was a no-go for me. I've got the parts for the watch-o-scope already so I hope to have something up and running by this Sunday. That Linep A907 mentioned by Jguitron can be had for <$30 for those not interested in building a preamp.

Anyone else had any luck?


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

oscan said:


> Wish I found this thread a little sooner... For what it is worth, I tried using Tg directly with a Korg CM-200 Piezo/contact mic and it was a no-go for me. I've got the parts for the watch-o-scope already so I hope to have something up and running by this Sunday. That Linep A907 mentioned by Jguitron can be had for <$30 for those not interested in building a preamp.
> 
> Anyone else had any luck?


Thanks oscan. I finally got the piezo with the direct 6.5/3.5 adapter and it had so much latent noise on my system that it was a complete waste of time.

Please let us know how you go with the watch-o-scope.


----------



## oscan (Dec 4, 2012)

1afc said:


> Thanks oscan. I finally got the piezo with the direct 6.5/3.5 adapter and it had so much latent noise on my system that it was a complete waste of time.
> 
> Please let us know how you go with the watch-o-scope.


What is your exact setup? USB audio devices are normally not very good. Any chance you can plug directly into an on-board or PCI sound card?


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

oscan said:


> What is your exact setup? USB audio devices are normally not very good. Any chance you can plug directly into an on-board or PCI sound card?


I have a piezo pickup that goes via the 6.5/3.5 adapter directly in to the sound ports so no USB.

I have tried both the front ports and rear which are directly on the sound card.


----------



## oscan (Dec 4, 2012)

1afc said:


> I have a piezo pickup that goes via the 6.5/3.5 adapter directly in to the sound ports so no USB.
> 
> I have tried both the front ports and rear which are directly on the sound card.


I misunderstood then. I tried this exact setup on two different computers and had the same results. I think a preamp is required.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for your feedback oscan.

Unfortunately that's what I thought. 

I looked up the watchoscope page and it doesn't look too difficult but are you breadboarding it or is there a source of pcbs please?


----------



## oscan (Dec 4, 2012)

1afc said:


> Thanks for your feedback oscan.
> 
> Unfortunately that's what I thought.
> 
> I looked up the watchoscope page and it doesn't look too difficult but are you breadboarding it or is there a source of pcbs please?


I am etching a board. A breadboard would work but you'll have to deal with the inputs off board due to lead size. This is another option:

http://www.scotthelmke.com/Mint-box-buffer.html

The Linep preamp pictured in the thread might work as well. A search for piezo preamps pulls up off the shelf alternatives.


----------



## john feikens (Apr 16, 2017)

i just tested tg on a razor siren pro microphone (placed the watch directly on the microphone in a horizontal position) and got good results when i am quiet in the room, when i make noises these seem to overpower the mic (set to max gain) ,the same microphone does not work well with watch o scope.
john.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Has anyone been able to successfully use the Korg CM-200, regardless of supporting gear? I have a couple of interfaces to use, a Roland Tri-Capture, and a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2. So far, plugged into the guitar input of the Tri-Capture with Hi-Z enabled and the input cranked all the way up, I'm not able to get a signal at all. Should I keep trying to mess with settings, or should I give up on the Korg and get a different pickup?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Raydius said:


> Has anyone been able to successfully use the Korg CM-200, regardless of supporting gear? I have a couple of interfaces to use, a Roland Tri-Capture, and a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2. So far, plugged into the guitar input of the Tri-Capture with Hi-Z enabled and the input cranked all the way up, I'm not able to get a signal at all. Should I keep trying to mess with settings, or should I give up on the Korg and get a different pickup?


It's odd that you're not getting any signal. I use the court with modest results. I shaved off the rubber protector which did help increase the signal but I think the main problem is the contact area is not sufficient for a great signal.

So it works, it gives a signal, but it enough noise that it makes the reading fairly inaccurate. Now that I have Timetrax I can say the accuracy approaches my Witschi and there's no going back to the Korg which is a distant 2nd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oscan (Dec 4, 2012)

I've been doing a bit more research and found a good thread on MICs and preamps at 
D. I. Y. Watch Timing Machine. - Watch Repair Tools & Equipment - Watch Repair Talk. Skipping to the last ~5 pages is worthwhile unless you want to see the evolution of ideas.

My take away is that a DIY timegrapher is difficult. This is a fun project so I plan on finalizing my pre-amp (didn't have time to finish it this weekend) but don't plan on trying all the different possible mics or investing a ton more time if things don't work out with the Korg.


----------



## garretwp (Jun 24, 2006)

Will something like this work for a preamp for the piezo microphones? It offers 50dB Balanced / 44dB unbalanced gain.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/155445-REG/Rolls_MP13_MP13_Mini_Microphone_Preamp.html

- Garrett


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

FWIW I breadboarded the circuit listed on one of the free/cheap software timing sites but adjusted the filtering frequencies based on experiments. 

Those piezo sensors pick up a lot of noise across the spectrum, particularly mains frequencies. The watches I am playing with seem to "tick" around 3500Hz. 

The circuit is a series of 3 active, low pass, high gain op amp circuits from an LM324, with passive, high pass filters in between. Together they band pass ~1500-5000 Hz which pulls the signal from the noise at least on my oscilloscope.

Tick-o-print can have a hard job detecting, sometimes, even when I see the signal plain u as day on the scope, but that may be due to too much gain & clipping, or not enough mechanical contact between piezo disc and watch or who knows what else. 

Still a work in progress. But even on the breadboard the circuit with ToP has been enormously valuable!


Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ciro (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi chaps,

I need some help.
I'm trying to regulate my automatic watch using TG. I bought a piezo mic, and has been suggested here, it doesn't work with out amplification (very low inconsistent signal or not signal at all).
So I've bought Kemo M040N Pre-amplifier. Supposedly this is made specifically for low signal mics.
I tried it yesterday and I was expecting a strong, 4 green dots, consistent signal on TG. And the end of problems.

(Before I do any soldering, I wanted to tried first. I just joined the wires with knots and little tape).

I got nothing like that. For few minutes I got TG signal swinging between 3 and 4 green dots. (on white data), but not Amplitude (Amplitude data was blank). So was not really fully working the pre-amp.

Then lost signal and TG little clock, completely on red, and all data freezes.

I use Linux.  
I can see on PulseAudio volume control, (when I don't use the Pre-amplifier), the gain is pretty low (around 10/20%). And when use the pre-amp the gain is much higher, about 50/60%.
But I could do that before, with out the pre-amp, just rising the gain control on the PulseAudio.

I tried to hear the watch (with the piezo, the pre-amp) on Audacity but I got just lot of static noise, nothing else.

I've check the pre-amp connections several times, but nothing change, still doesn't work.  
Don't know what else to look at.

Any ideas?


----------



## LightDot (Jan 11, 2016)

Piezos can be finicky.

I'm probably stating the obvious, but seeing the signal coming to PulseAudio Volume Control and than hearing just noise in Audacity tells me that your setup is picking something but not the desired sound source.

I'd go step by step, testing each component, perhaps try the pre-amp with a regular microphone, just try to get a clear sound, human voice, anything, in Audacity. Then try to get any kind of clear sound trough the piezo, not necessarily the sound of a watch. Then the watch. All this in Audacity. And only in the very end, bring the TG into picture.


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

I just bought a USB microphone and it works perfectly. The brand is Samson from Best Buy. 

It initially worked too well. A switch on the side said -10dB. Flipped it to that setting and it is working great.


----------



## Klaus Tickalot (Oct 10, 2015)

Ciro said:


> ... So I've bought Kemo M040N Pre-amplifier.
> ... I tried to hear the watch (with the piezo, the pre-amp) on Audacity but I got just lot of static noise, nothing else.


Hi Ciro,
How did you wire your setup? For electret or for dynamic mic? Did you pay attention to + and - of the piezo? Which diameter is the piezo?

I don't know if it's comparable to the Kemo but it works fantastically. My setup: conrad 197688 with potentiometer for gain and output level, soldered for dynamic mic, piezo diameter 15mm, high voltage power supply disconnected from laptop and a ground wire to the negative of piezo between my fingers ;-) almost no hum and a nice signal of the ticks
br Klaus


----------



## Klaus Tickalot (Oct 10, 2015)

almost forgot to mention that it's important not to shorten the stereo jack by just using a mono plug


----------



## idwus (Jun 18, 2018)

For future readers of this thread: I've had success by simply attaching my clock to the microphone on logitech c920 webcam. The trick was to go to windows sound setting and turn the mic volume all the way up. This requires the room to be quiet (I shut down the door and windows and stay as silent as possible. 

TG is working well, I was able to calibrate the clock against a quartz watch(-1.1 s/d) and to measure my watch in multiple positions.


----------



## matabog (Oct 27, 2015)

About Watch-O-Scope - Watch Timing System


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

I use the Korg plugged into Behringer Xenos mic preamp mixer ($39 on Amazon). With some watches I have to use a round pencil section between the watch back and the pickup to improve coupling.


Raydius said:


> Has anyone been able to successfully use the Korg CM-200, regardless of supporting gear? I have a couple of interfaces to use, a Roland Tri-Capture, and a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2. So far, plugged into the guitar input of the Tri-Capture with Hi-Z enabled and the input cranked all the way up, I'm not able to get a signal at all. Should I keep trying to mess with settings, or should I give up on the Korg and get a different pickup?


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

audiomagnate said:


> I use the Korg plugged into Behringer Xenos mic preamp mixer ($39 on Amazon). With some watches I have to use a round pencil section between the watch back and the pickup to improve coupling.


Do you have a proper mp3/wav recording of what your audio signal sounds like? I'd love to compare it to the signal from my Pyle PP444 Phono Preamp. I saw your short YouTube clip a while back, but it's hard to tell from that.
Also, how do you measure your watches in 6 positions? I found it hard with a clip-on mic!


----------



## tpiepho (Dec 9, 2019)

Has anyone tried an under saddle guitar pickup? I've seen plenty of references to clip on disk piezo pickups, but not the stick kind. I have read all the threads, really. Here's an example: Under Saddle Piezo Pickups Transducer Piezo for Classical Guitar Parts










These are clearly different than the disks. But I've never used one. The model above comes in four different versions, hard, soft, open, classical. It's not clear what that means exactly and what might be better.

While it says "piezo", the fact that it's designed to go under the vibrating strings makes me wonder if it works like an electric guitar pickup, which picks up the vibrating magnetic field of the string, and wouldn't be useful for timing a watch. Unless the balance was a magnet, but there are of course issues with that!


----------



## WANGchen (Mar 15, 2021)

TG needs to calibrate the sound card clock, otherwise it is difficult to obtain accurate data such as diurnal variation and polarization swing.


----------



## tpiepho (Dec 9, 2019)

TG does have a calibration feature. It uses a quartz watch, or some other source of a pulse per second, to calibrate the sound card clock. Though it's a single calibration that doesn't change, so it depend on the sound card clock being relatively constant during the measurement interval.


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

I read the TG software thread, from contrate_wheel, and I'm trying to buy the microphone.

It looks that these work pretty well, even without pre-amp (although I didnt' understand yet if the mono/stereo correction has something to add to the results).










*https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4001083333090.html*


The issue comes with connecting with my laptop.

My 3,5 mm laptop connector doesn't work. I need to connect audio through USB. So, I'd need to use a 6,35mm female/3,5mm male adaptor, and then connect it to this external sound card (that I already own).










Is this correct?

Can I do anything better than that? (I haven't seen any pickup microphone with USB connection)


----------



## tpiepho (Dec 9, 2019)

This is direct to USB and designed to hold watches.



https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005002762635294.html


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you. 

I'd already seen it, but I'm looking for something much smaller (like the mic), that I can keep in a small draw, when not using it.


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

I read the thread yesterday.

I was close to buy a Weishi 1000, what I do not need any more. 
I took my Logitech Webcam as microphone and it works perfectly. 

Today I regulated my PT5000 Hruodland Flieger, which had -30 sec/day. Real result in Praxis I will have after a few days. I expect +2-3 sec/day.


----------

